# picked up a 91 200 20vtq...



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

After I installed the QLCC chip on my 86 5KTQ, I figured that the performance potential of the MC engine was somewhat limited on further increases w/o spending a boat load of cash, so....
I found a 1991 200 20vtq for sale at a local used car dealer who specializes in Audi's, and traded the 5KTQ on it. The car is Pearl white, has V8 tails, a manual boost controller, and a TAP exhaust system. I replaced the stock bypass valve w/ a spare Turbo XS valve that I had. Replaced most of the vac lines. Next I'll do the same stuff that I did on acquisition of the 5ktq: plugs, wires, cap, rotor, air filter, fuel filter, oil and gear oil changes, etc...basic maintenance stuff. 
I can't find fault with the look of the car, other than the yellowness of the corner lights and side markers...
Anybody know where I can pick up some clear ones at a reasonable price? I have found them for the non turbo models on ebay, but nothing for the turbo.


----------



## MileZ (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: picked up a 91 200 20vtq... (roortoob)*

Check Paul at CAC's site for a good number of lighting options. Other than that, post on audiworld.com if you want answers. This forum is rather dead.
http://sites.internet.lu/folde...n.htm


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: picked up a 91 200 20vtq... (roortoob)*

Apparently, you need Euro headlights to install the white side markers. They are dummies only though, no light in them.
Check with Alex Van Gerbig at http://www.euro-audi-parts.com/


----------

